# New CO Chick On HorseForum



## PrettyJumper (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm from Colorado, I'm 19yrs.old and own a Thoroughbred gelding named Caliber. He's super sweet and a great horse, I leased him for 2 years until I could afford to purchase him . I do 3-Day Eventing and mostly show jumping, I love to jump, always been that way. I'm mostly here for some advice on things and to help give some. My gelding Is 8yrs.old, and 17H, I currently board until I can save enough to buy my own property. I work a full time job and don't live with the parents (lol). Just wanted say hello .


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you  Have fun chatting


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Aww, I lovee TB's! Caliber must be adorable.  
Have fun posting!


----------



## PrettyJumper (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to the forum! I just got back from Colorado! (boulder) My best friend lives there. It's so beautiful! And we rode the entire time!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

